# Romeo y Julieta Vintage III Cigar Review - Decent smoke, not my sweet spot



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The appearance was good. Pre-light aroma of the cigar was ok, but lacking a little. Construction was as good as you can expect and burn was perfe...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Vintage III Cigar Review - Decent smoke, not my sweet spot


----------

